
What is Albert Einstein's theory of happiness? - sea6ear
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2017/10/24/einstein-scribbled-his-theory-of-happiness-in-place-of-a-tip-it-just-sold-for-more-than-1-million/?tid=pm_pop
======
memburcar
Everyone has their own definition of happiness - happiness can't be measured,
but satisfaction can.

